

Why Your Mobile Service Sucks, and Will Continue to Suck - lladnar
http://bernalwood.wordpress.com/2010/12/08/why-your-mobile-phone-service-will-continue-to-suck-blame-nimby-neighbors-and-your-san-francisco-supervisors/

======
metageek
Interesting, but specific to San Francisco.

